# ViP922 - S106 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

New software S1.06 begin spooling 7/7/10 at 11pm PDT.

119W tp 19


Code:


PID=0870h
 DownloadID:0NWC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S106'
 S106:'firmware_2_0_170.tgz''AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S106'
 S106:'[B]browser_06_24_2010_signed.tgz[/B]''AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S106'
 S106:'AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S105'
 New FW:'S106'&'1533'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-X].': 	{ViP922}	 R0000000001-R4000000000

Looks like new web browser came finally.


----------



## knealy

So what's in 106? Can we finally send recordings to external disks?


----------



## P Smith

I skip the 'privilege' to pay upfront $200 and lock to another 24 months.

Some owner will tell us, if EHD and browser working OK in the version ...


----------



## olguy

There is no browser yet. Some EHD functions have been added but you still can't transfer to the EHD.


----------



## 356B

Colorful icons have been added to the info graphics as of today. :new_color


----------



## ZBoomer

Got S106 last night I think; was REALLY hoping they would fully enable EHD, but apparently not. ARGH! I have tons of recordings on EHD and I do not want to transfer to my DVR just to watch.

They REALLY need to fix this. Is there an email, or anything at Dish we can express our requests?

Love my 922, but man this sucks.


----------



## olguy

The only thing you can't do with the EHD now is transfer to it. I tried several recordings and you can play them while on the EHD, you can quick skip, FF, etc and they are still on the EHD. Not a biggie for me because I still have a couple of 622s I can load the EHD from :lol:


----------



## olguy

P Smith said:


> New software S1.06 begin spooling 7/7/10 at 11pm PDT.
> 
> Looks like new web browser came finally.


Not on mine.I got increased EHD functionality (not transfer to yet but everything else) the colorful icons and more functions for the color buttons in the menus.


----------



## P Smith

ZBoomer said:


> Got S106 last night I think; was REALLY hoping they would fully enable EHD, but apparently not. ARGH! I have tons of recordings on EHD and I do not want to transfer to my DVR just to watch.
> 
> They REALLY need to fix this. Is there an email, or anything at Dish we can express our requests?
> 
> Love my 922, but man this sucks.


Sure. Write email to ceo at dishnetwork dot com and express your unsatisfactory.


----------



## P Smith

olguy said:


> *There is no browser yet*. Some EHD functions have been added but you still can't transfer to the EHD.


Perhaps dish not decide yet how much the service will cost you .


----------



## olguy

P Smith said:


> Perhaps dish not decide yet how much the service will cost you .


Won't cost me a dime. I have no plans to surf the web on an 82" DLP. That's what my 4 computers are for :lol:


----------



## donwmack

I still am pressing the red button at least once a day. Tonight was downloading something over the net, recording two programs. Hit the channel up button and had a nice blank screen and could not do anything. I was praying this was fixed as it is a common occurrence here. I do like that they are starting to use the rainbow buttons.


----------



## 356B

donwmack said:


> I still am pressing the red button at least once a day. Tonight was downloading something over the net, recording two programs. Hit the channel up button and had a nice blank screen and could not do anything. I was praying this was fixed as it is a common occurrence here. I do like that they are starting to use the rainbow buttons.


Yea I'm pushing the Re-set too, I've noticed weird things like not being able to delete recordings, no sound, no picture or sound; but in defense of the 922 my 622 had issues also and wasn't half as pretty graphically, it was slow and the search was clunky just to name a few. The PIP function of the 622 and 722's is better though, never the less I like the 922 unit, it crisp, clean and colorful, and with the new software the restart screen is more interesting........:ringo: for those using a EHD it's limited, or so it seems.!pepsi!


----------



## zer0cool

At least when using my Harmony One. When I hit the info button to get info about a program, it will sometimes not open (I have to hit "info" two or three times), or it takes a few seconds to open. Didn't try it with the 922's Remote.
will try that tonight.


----------



## jjlawyer

I am able to play directly from the EHD. There is a new drop down menu when you go to your recordings which lets you select the 922 or EHD to play from. This is new. Also, you can have one EHD in the front USB and one in the back and both show up in the new drop down menu


----------



## l8er

Under S105 and now S106 Closed Captions disappear (for no apparent reason), requiring a red button reset to get them back.


----------



## P Smith

That's normal for you - you are gamma testers.


----------



## n0qcu

l8er said:


> Under S105 and now S106 Closed Captions disappear (for no apparent reason), requiring a red button reset to get them back.


Try using the SWAP button and swapping tuners, that works for me. Of course a person should not have to do that either to get the captions.


----------



## l8er

n0qcu said:


> Try using the SWAP button and swapping tuners....


 Thanks. Next time it happens I'll give that a try.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Wow this version of the software really stinks. The DVR menu with all of the graphics takes forever now to page up and page down through the recordings. Also the graphics don't show up right away and area all displaying some Dish Network graphic instead. I pulled the plug on the receiver and restarted and the problem remains.

Seems like a BIG time step backwards here. At least on the user interface end of things.  Please fix this dish.


----------

